# Ya'll better listen and obey



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

News from The Associated Press

Course BHO doesn't have to stop the anti police speeches he puts out or his cozying up to the thugs in BLM or the Isamic Brotherhood or other radical islamic groups


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I kept my eye on my watch to see how long he took to get to gun control.
SURPRISE!!! He didn't mention it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

When someone tells me I have to do something, my first reaction is: "The HELL I do!"

I'm just lovable that way.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

He is tough with spineless republicans and ordering government storm troopers to push the unwilling around


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Then why has he not sent the AG and FBI out to put an end to Louis Farrakhan, BLM and the Black panthers ? I know why they are tools he is using to promote his agenda


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Some of US still comprehend that actions speak louder than words. Almost 8 years of his indisputable Racially discriminating actions against all of Americas non-FBI LEO's, now He wags his tongue? BS walks and actions talk, He has been wieghed and measured. History shall need to be kind to His predominant Racial Prejudice due to the color of His skin. It is quite evident that He is a "Black Activist" miscast as the Leader of the Greatest Nation on Earth. From His inauguration on, He has cast America's LEO's as the root problem of America's "Black Communities" instead of honestly placing the responsibility on the failure of said community to embrace the concept of a Traditional American Families CORE VALUES. More than JMO. JMO.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Then why has he not sent the AG and FBI out to put an end to Louis Farrakhan, BLM and the Black panthers ? I know why they are tools he is using to promote his agenda


Barry is a muslim socialist Alinsky disciple who craves power. Race splitting is a tactic. It only works if you have sufficient idiots that believe the lies.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Then why has he not sent the AG and FBI out to put an end to Louis Farrakhan, BLM and the Black panthers ? I know why they are tools he is using to promote his agenda


 The same goes with isis. He could wipe them out if he wanted. But it's not in the bigger plan.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't kid yourself Obama is no Muslim. He is a Marxist . But he see's himself above it all because he is our King and savior.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

M118LR said:


> Some of US still comprehend that actions speak louder than words. Almost 8 years of his indisputable Racially discriminating actions against all of Americas non-FBI LEO's, now He wags his tongue? BS walks and actions talk, He has been wieghed and measured. History shall need to be kind to His predominant Racial Prejudice due to the color of His skin. It is quite evident that He is a "Black Activist" miscast as the Leader of the Greatest Nation on Earth. From His inauguration on, He has cast America's LEO's as the root problem of America's "Black Communities" instead of honestly placing the responsibility on the failure of said community to embrace the concept of a Traditional American Families CORE VALUES. More than JMO. JMO.


 It has always been the liberals goal to destroy the family. They can then replace it with government. It started with the schools black families then spread.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> It has always been the liberals goal to destroy the family. They can then replace it with government. It started with the schools black families then spread.


Is that really a goal Smitty901, or it that a consequence of the actions required to make the populace dependent on the Government?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

M118LR said:


> Is that really a goal Smitty901, or it that a consequence of the actions required to make the populace dependent on the Government?


 It has been a planned agenda , carried out step by step. We are seeing and living with the consequence of their success .


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Course BHO doesn't have to stop the anti police speeches he puts out or his cozying up to the thugs in BLM or the Isamic Brotherhood or other radical islamic groups


Nothing against anyone who uses it, but every time i see BHO. My brain still says Bolt Hold Open...

My issue ...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Just more of the same. He continues to misidentify the problem. Excuses radical Muslim rhetoric as a peaceful religion and meets with BLM giving credibility to an organization that has declared that they want to kill whites and white police officers, yet admonishes the LEO's and insists it is their fault for being targeted. He blames everyone but the people that are culpable, Himself, his agenda, the radical muslims, and BLM. The sheeple blindly ignore the truth and follow behind in lockstep.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^ He lies. His words are propaganda meant for the purpose of misdirection.


----------

